# Calling all South African Cubers



## DonnyStar (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, My name is DonnyStar

I am a cuber from Johannesburg, South Africa. I am searching the web for all South African Cubers living inside or outside South Africa.

I have already put together a handful of us already. I would like to grow the community and will even go as far as hosting our own site (once there's enough of us). I'm hoping that this could lead to South Africans getting our own shop, and hosting our own events. That's the first step. Next will be to convince the WCA to give us a shot at an official comp. We have a few sub 20 cubers here that have no chance of getting ranked, due to the fact that the only Africans that are ranked live abroad, or have travelled to the other side of the world. 

If you are a South African cuber, or know of any, please contact me with a personal message, or reply here.

Thanks!


----------



## stoic (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome DonnyStar.

I think if you post here asking for replies to a external email address, this thread is going to disappear pretty rapidly and you won't get much of a response.

IMHO If you are interested in growing the cubing community in RSA, a live thread here with people posting regularly is a much better way to do it.

Nice avatar BTW


----------



## DonnyStar (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for the reply and advise.

I made the avatar in google sketchup. It's an idea for the logo for the south african cube community if I can get it off the ground. speedcubesa.com is the idea.

I will follow your advise and edit my post now.

Thanks again!


----------



## stoic (Aug 16, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## SA cuber (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Donnystar! I am a keen cuber currently living in johannesburg, looking for a cubing community. My times arent too good  (i´m working on it though, I use the fridrich f2l method, however, I still use the beginners method for the last layer) My average is 52.43 seconds (best out of 10) with a personal best of 41.23 seconds... I do enjoy solving the 5 by 5 (my times are around 8 minutes) and the v cube 7, with an average of about 23 minutes... anyway, good luck trying to find south african cubers!
- SA cuber


----------



## DonnyStar (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so glad that you found us. So far I have 8 of us now, and it hasn't even been a week. What's even more exiting is that so far we are all from johannesburg. Your times fit in with the group perfectly. We do have two sub 30 solvers, but most of us are in your region. Please look for me on facebook if possible. My name is Donny Hale, and my profile pic is the same as it is here. I would love to add you to our small but, growing group.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope you guys start to improve and kick Kamaru out of the AfR averages


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 19, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> I hope you guys start to improve and kick Kamaru out of the AfR averages



That's what I was about to post XD


----------



## StephenC (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi DonnyStar.
I am a cuber, and I live in Johannesburg. I average around 17 seconds on a 3x3. I think that trying to establish a cubing community in South Africa is a great idea, and would like to join. We could certainly benefit from a few competitions and a store. I will add you on Facebook immediately. Thanks for putting in the effort.

Stephen


----------



## DonnyStar (Aug 22, 2012)

It hasn't even been a week and I have already gathered 10 South African cubers. This thread has really proven to work. Looks like South Africa will be having our own comps much sooner than I expected.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 22, 2012)

Africa first offical comp. The last continent to have one.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 22, 2012)

Greetings, DonnyStar! 

I'm a South African, from the relatively small town of George, in the Western Cape, currently residing in Canada. I think it's great that cubing is growing there and despite no longer actually living there, would love to be involved with your group. Why don't we form a Facebook group? (Honestly, I prefer not to add people I don't _technically _know.)
As for my speeds, at home I average 11-12 seconds on 3x3, 19-20 seconds OH, and ~1:00 on 4x4. My times at competition are a little worse, though. But honestly, I don't really speedsolve any more. I've been focusing on getting better at BLD and a little bit of 4x4 and 5x5 (3x3 and OH don't really interest so much any more, so I pretty much stopped practising). 

Regards,
Phlippie


----------



## DonnyStar (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Phlipppieskezer

I have started a fb group called Speedcube South Africa. I would love to add you, so please find me on facebook, Donny Hale, with the same profile picture as here.

I am very fimiliar with your home town as my father ran the enduro motocross there for many years. I originate from Cape Town myself, I moved to Johannesburg to pursue a career in freestyle motocross. However that dream was short lived when I started a family very young and was forced to start a "real" trade. Today I'm doing pretty well though as a High pressure steam turbine blade engineering inspector for MAN turbo. Quite a mouthful I know.

Anyway, hope to see your invite on facebook soon.

Cheers,
Donny


----------



## Kian (Aug 22, 2012)

tx789 said:


> Africa first offical comp. The last continent to have one.



Unlikely.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 22, 2012)

Kian said:


> Unlikely.



Eh, if there's any African country to host one, it's more than likely to be South Africa, methinks. I think they/we could accumulate a significant enough amount of people to host a small competition eventually, as long as we make it clear that there is a South African speedsolving community (most South African solvers think/thought they're alone, after all). Sure, not in the near future, but still, there's hope...


----------



## DonnyStar (Aug 22, 2012)

We cant rule out the fact that Johannesburg is the 2nd largest Metropolitan in the world to Mexico City. We host a large percentage of the entire African continents population here. We are also the furthest away from any country hosting WCA comps. If you look at a map of the world with Africa and Europe centered, you will notice that the WCA comps happen in a big radius consistantly half the planet away from South Africa. We are the perfect place to host an official comp. I will do my best to gather as many cubers together as possible, and create as many cubers as possible.

I feel that the WCA even need us to get this right. They only have 15 official Africans ranked, and the 3x3 times range from 10.71 right up to 2:53.96
In the small group I have assembled this week, we have 3 sub 20 solvers and 2 sub 30 solvers. We could already change the African rankings dramatically.

wish us luck, cause we have started off fast, and I don't want the steam to run out...


----------



## JasonK (Aug 22, 2012)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Eh, if there's any African country to host one, it's more than likely to be South Africa, methinks. I think they/we could accumulate a significant enough amount of people to host a small competition eventually, as long as we make it clear that there is a South African speedsolving community (most South African solvers think/thought they're alone, after all). Sure, not in the near future, but still, there's hope...



I think Kian was referring to the fact that Antarctica is unlikely to have a competition in a while...


----------



## DonnyStar (Aug 22, 2012)

Very good point, Although Antartica has quite a few scientists staying there, so they might have a cuber or two. lol.

As far as a South African comp goes. I set a goal for January 2013, the reason for this is that I will need my bonus pay check in December to be able to buy displays from Speedstacks South Africa, rent a hall, and buy a few small prizes. Prizes will most probably just be little trophies I'll have made up at the local trophy store. I would also like to have the entry be free of charge and open to all, as it is our first unofficial comp. I will host the comps according to the WCA regulations manual, and will record everything.

We are now at 11 members in our first week, but I would like that number to grow to around 20 to 30 members, that way at least ten cubers should show up. I cant spend so much cash for nobody to show. The members I have now are already nagging for a comp, so I might try a little "get together" soon. But I think I should stick to my plan being in January. For now it's just to keep this thread alive, as it's been the biggest help in finding cubers.

I might just put silly little comments here every few days, just to keep the thread fresh and on the list.


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 22, 2012)

DonnyStar said:


> Very good point, Although Antartica has quite a few scientists staying there, so they might have a cuber or two. lol.



If you don't think that cold fingers is a problem Or maybe just outdoor comps is an bad idea?


----------



## DonnyStar (Aug 22, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> If you don't think that cold fingers is a problem Or maybe just outdoor comps is an bad idea?



They would call this "ice cubing" I think the problem with Antartic cubing is that you would loose 10 seconds trying to break your cube loose from the mat.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 22, 2012)

JasonK said:


> I think Kian was referring to the fact that Antarctica is unlikely to have a competition in a while...



Ha! Derp; I feel stupid now. Thanks for that.



DonnyStar said:


> We are now at 11 members in our first week, but I would like that number to grow to around 20 to 30 members, that way at least ten cubers should show up. I cant spend so much cash for nobody to show. The members I have now are already nagging for a comp, so I might try a little "get together" soon. But I think I should stick to my plan being in January. For now it's just to keep this thread alive, as it's been the biggest help in finding cubers.



Just as a note: the group here in Vancouver generally meet at least once a month for a (totally casual) 'cube meet,' where we would go to a predetermined mall, hang out at the food court and bring out puzzles/timers and just hang out all day (usually ~12:00 - 17:00, of course having lunch there; it is a food court). Not a competitive atmosphere at all, just a time of hanging out and possibly sharing knowledge. Might be a consideration for you (doesn't have to be a mall, too). Not only does that mean you get to meet up somewhat frequently freely, but also get a bit of publicity as people around are wowed at your "amazing genius skills of hacking reality and solving the impossible." (And, of course, that way, it's even possible to recruit more...)


----------



## DonnyStar (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanx phlippies

Since we're south african. I think an old fashioned boerewors braai would be a good way to introduce everyone. I live in a daycare, so if I can't find cubers, I'll make them. Lol

I'm sure that schools are also a good place to look. Every school holds such a variety of kids these days.

I'm sure that this site is hiding a few more in here somewhere. Your advise will be followed, and when it's closer to comp time, I'll have many questions to ask you.


----------



## DonnyStar (Aug 23, 2012)

Hellooo
Just making this thread visible to potential South Africans. Oh! and if any of you other guys are coming this way on holiday or work reasons... Give me a shout.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm actually on vacation in South Africa and I was in Cape Town for 3 days. I am on safari right now.


----------



## Bob (Aug 26, 2012)

The most difficult task in organizing a competition in South Africa is finding a delegate. Either somebody from South Africa has to travel to another competition (usually more than once) to see how a competition is ran and become trusted enough to become a delegate or a delegate has to travel to South Africa. Since South Africa is so far away from most delegates, that's an expensive trip for somebody to make.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 26, 2012)

I think the best thing would be for you guys to hold a few unofficial competitions first, and identify someone who would make a good delegate. For any delegate to travel to South Africa would be expensive and time-consuming, as Bob says. There are 2 bad results that could come out of such a trip:
-Nobody steps up to take over as delegate and hold competitions in the future. The travelling WCA delegate runs the entire competition on their own, and then when they leave there's nobody with any experience.
-Somebody becomes a delegate, but then 6 months later the community falls apart and there aren't any more competitions because nobody cares

Either way, another delegate would have to make a trip to South Africa when you (or someone else) is ready to try again. If your community can organize itself, hold an unofficial competition or two, and identify a good leader, then it would be worth it for a delegate to travel down to South Africa. If not, then that probably means it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## DonnyStar (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm planning to attempt an unofficial comp in january 2013, and see it it goes from there. As far as an official comp, the easiest way would be to wait till an official dilagate comes here on vacation and take full advantage of that. Lol

We do have one south african who lives in Canada now. He a top ranked cuber and holds a lot of the african records. He has attended many comps and is likely to come back on holiday eventually.

We're just getting started, so for now I'll just focus on getting the unofficial comps off the ground, that would be the smartest start. If our community grows enough, then something good is bound to happen.

Thanks guys


----------



## DonnyStar (Aug 27, 2012)

@ theAwesomeAlex
Cape town is a beautiful place. My home town. I could've shown you the good spots, unfortunately, I, like most other business oriented Africans, had to move to Johannesburg for better career oppotunities. If you're on safari I would have to guess that you're in the kruger national park. Very nice there. Its the only place in south africa that looks anything like what the rest of the world thinks south africa looks like. Let us know if you and your family come up to Johanessburg. Keep safe out there, those lions aren't the hand reared house cats that you guys throw pebbles at when the zookeeper isn't looking. These things here eat first and ask second. My mothers van was overturned by elephants, and my uncle was eaten by a crocodile in botswana.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 28, 2012)

Right now I am in Zimbabwe at Victoria Falls. I'm going on a river cruise of the Chobe river. I will be in the Johannesburg airport for several hours waiting for my plane back home on thursday so we could maybe meet up there.


----------



## DonnyStar (Sep 7, 2012)

Any more South Africans out there?


----------



## stoic (Sep 7, 2012)

My parents live in Hermanus; they emigrated there about ten years ago from the UK. I was there at Xmas, but don't expect to be visiting again before Xmas 2013.

Regards and good luck to all in the South African cubing community...


----------



## TristanViranyi (Nov 14, 2012)

HI!! My name is Tristan.

I live in Cape Town. It will still be so much easier to go to Johannesburg for comps instead of going overseas!!

I have never had a competition as a have not even been cubing for 2 months yet.

I Have a 33 Sec average and have been cubing for nearly two months.
My best average was 29 sec. My best single was 23 sec.
I practice for about 4 hours EVERY day.
My goal in 1 month is to be 20 sec average.
I use fridrich and all the 21 PLL's. In 1 months time i should know all the OLL's.

Hope to see you in Joburg if we get enough people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonnyStar (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Tristan

I invited you on facebook so that I can ad you to our Speedcube South Africa group.

We are having our first unofficial comp on the 8th of December in Johannessburg.
So far all the cubers I have found are from Joburg. Good to see another Cape Townian cuber out there.

Donny Hale


----------



## miniwee (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi !!! My name is Zander 

I live in centurion in South Africa 

I've been looking for people that are also cubers and this is the first i hear of anyone... 
I'm so glad to hear of you guys !!! I've been plainly solving the 3x3x3 and fisher cube for about 2 years now and started speedcubing about 2 weeks ago, i use the roux method and i am starting to gradually get faster  my best time still sucks BIG TIME ( 1:08.56 ) and that was with just beginners f2l...
i hope to see someone that cubes in SA sometime!!


----------



## DonnyStar (Nov 26, 2012)

*Speedcube South Africa - Facebook Group*

Hi all. If you are a South African cuber and would like to join our community you can find us at facebook.com/groups/speedcube.southafrica
We will be having our first unofficial competition in Johannesburg on the 8th of December 2012.


----------



## StephenC (Nov 26, 2012)

How many people do we need to have to hold an official competition? I think that we needed around 10, although it might have been 15. Anyway, I think that we should ask if it is absolutely necessary to have had an official attend another competition, since that might be slightly difficult for us here in SA.


----------



## Geert (Nov 26, 2012)

There have been competitions with less then 10 people ( example )
There are limits on the number of rounds you can have during the competition, for which the number of competitors is important.
The problem will, most likely, be finding a delegate. You could email the board, to see if they can help you organise an official competition.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 26, 2012)

I bet Mr Anders Larsson is gonna help this case, travelling and helping the competitions with his own pocket  sorry if I'm wrong.


----------



## Divisibleby0 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm also in jhb and very new to speed cubing. I've been at it for about two weeks now so my best is only around 56 seconds. Always practicing and looking to better my time. My end goal is to be sub 30!! That's the dream anyway.

Donny, I looked you up on Facebook and can't find your profile. Have you changed your profile pic? Let me know so I can add you. Happy cubing people!

Shamir


----------



## Patatsky (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi DonnyStar,

I registered here on Speedsolving so that my name can go on the list of South Africans.

I've been cubing for about 2 months now and my times are:
Fridrich (beginner's method) - 1:16 average
Petrus - 1:45 average
(Yes, my times are a little slow. I have a one-year old who's a bit of a handful.)
I'm in the process of learning Fridrich's F2L, but it's going slowly.

I'd be very interested in a local shop. Or some sort of group buy situation to save on shipping costs.

Oh, and would you please keep this thread active? I don't have a facebook, but if there are any developments or news, I'd really like to know.

See you guy around,
Jacques Blaauw


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello! You can add me to the list of South Arican cubers.. Africa needs some competitions and some attention!


----------



## speedcuber50 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm South African, but live in the UK. Do I count?

(Also, I'm really only a beginner...)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 16, 2013)

An entire continent has yet to host an official competition when countries (eg the USA) host comps every other weekend.
South Africa kicks everyone's asses in Rugby and Cricket, and if they gave us the chance, we'd kick their asses in speedcubing too


----------



## tx789 (Feb 16, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> South Africa kicks everyone's asses in Rugby and Cricket, and if they gave us the chance, we'd kick their asses in speedcubing too


 New Zealand wins more in rugby than any other country and won the rwc in 2011







Still hopfuy you get a comp soon


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> An entire continent has yet to host an official competition when countries (eg the USA) host comps every other weekend.


You gotta organize one - it's not automatic ;p. It'll be a little expensive (you would have to rent a room for a day, fly a delegate there, and get timers) but if someone wants to enough it's totally doable. South Africa could definitely hold a few if people there would put in the time, money, and effort to put it together. It's a lot of work but nothing impossible. If you personally want to help, a good first step is to find South Africans who have been to a competition and get them on the organization team, or at least get advice.

Incidentally, there's no special bias or anything with the US or Europe, we just have more cubers with more total competition experience (more past comps => more people who have been to several competitions => more people who could hold their own competition in future). To be fair, most of Africa is not in any condition to hold Rubik's cube competitions, but as for South Africa, it could absolutely handle a few competitions a year.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> You gotta organize one - it's not automatic ;p. It'll be a little expensive (you would have to rent a room for a day, fly a delegate there, and get timers) but if someone wants to enough it's totally doable. South Africa could definitely hold a few if people there would put in the time, money, and effort to put it together. It's a lot of work but nothing impossible. If you personally want to help, a good first step is to find South Africans who have been to a competition and get them on the organization team, or at least get advice.
> 
> Incidentally, there's no special bias or anything with the US or Europe, we just have more cubers with more total competition experience (more past comps => more people who have been to several competitions => more people who could hold their own competition in future). To be fair, most of Africa is not in any condition to hold Rubik's cube competitions, but as for South Africa, it could absolutely handle a few competitions a year.



Or do what Dene did and go to America and learn how to orgainse and run comps


----------



## StephenC (Feb 16, 2013)

I can't see it being viable for us to pay for that. The international flights here and back would cost more than we could possibly ever pay. Our best shot at hosting an official competition would a delegate helping us over their holiday, when they just happen to be on holiday in South Africa for some reason.

I might be able to attend a competition when I am overseas. I have a school tour through the USA over June-July. I will only be in each city for a few days, So it will be a massive coincidence if there is a competition where I am staying, while I am there. I will check the exact dates now, and see if any of them correspond with dates of competitions.

EDIT: I have checked and there are no competitions while I am in the USA.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 16, 2013)

StephenC said:


> I can't see it being viable for us to pay for that. The international flights here and back would cost more than we could possibly ever pay. Our best shot at hosting an official competition would a delegate helping us over their holiday, when they just happen to be on holiday in South Africa for some reason.
> 
> I might be able to attend a competition when I am overseas. I have a school tour through the USA over June-July. I will only be in each city for a few days, So it will be a massive coincidence if there is a competition where I am staying, while I am there. I will check the exact dates now, and see if any of them correspond with dates of competitions.
> 
> EDIT: I have checked and there are no competitions while I am in the USA.



someone going to America or Europe is a good long term solution maybe Austraila by in Oceania comp aren't too common Australia has like 6 or 7 and NZ had 3 in 2010 and 2011


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 16, 2013)

The closest delegate to South Africa lives about 20,000km away. I'm not sure how possible it is to become a delegate but if at all possible, South Africa needs one, (before we can think about hosting an official comp), because I'm not sure how likely it is that a current delegate would randomly go on holiday to South Africa.


tx789 said:


> New Zealand wins more in rugby than any other country and won the rwc in 2011


Yeah, I'll give you that. I think my point was that South Africa definitely has the potential to hold competitions. World Champs? Ok that was two years ago  Times are changing now

EDIT - I can't organize one btw because I don't live in South Africa at the moment


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2013)

StephenC said:


> I can't see it being viable for us to pay for that. The international flights here and back would cost more than we could possibly ever pay.


It's somewhere in the $1000-$1500 range (USD) to get a round-trip flight from USA to South Africa. Flying from Europe or Australia may be cheaper. It's a lot of money but if you can get a company to sponsor the competition or if you can pool money together from several cubers I'm sure it's doable. Also, you could always ask around (especially among European delegates) - someone may be interested enough to pay their own way, spend some extra time in the country, and call it a vacation.



DuffyEdge said:


> I'm not sure how possible it is to become a delegate but if at all possible, South Africa needs one, (before we can think about hosting an official comp)


That is almost never how it works. To become a delegate you need to have attended enough competitions to get a really good feel for how they work, and they also need to be trusted, so they definitely have to have met cubers from outside the country. You could hold some unofficial competitions (which do not require a delegate) to get a feel for it, but when you do a real one you will probably need someone from the outside.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> That is almost never how it works. To become a delegate you need to have attended enough competitions to get a really good feel for how they work, and they also need to be trusted, so they definitely have to have met cubers from outside the country. You could hold some unofficial competitions (which do not require a delegate) to get a feel for it, but when you do a real one you will probably need someone from the outside.


I understand, you obviously know much more about this than I do. But like I said, I don't live in South Africa anymore so there's not much I can do.. I hope somebody will be able to do something.
Well unofficial comps are fair enough. But.. if we needed an outside delegate for every single official comp then South Africa doesn't hold much hope for many future official competitions.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 16, 2013)

You need one for the first one, because nobody would know how you guys run a competition before that. If they notice someone who seems like delegate material while they're there, they can make a recommendation, and then after that you will have a delegate of your own.


----------



## KeenX72 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, first off Im 15 and I average about 1 minute and best time is 45.71 (3x3). I have a 2x2, but it's rubik's old brand and, well, sucks. Anyway, I've always wanted to join a cubing community, but there were none in SA, til now. I don't know if this is still ongoing, but I would love to attend competitions. maybe I could learn a few things? Please let me know.

-Keenan Olivari
- [email protected]


----------



## BadProP (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey!
Am I glad i found you guys!
I thought I was alone here in deepest darkest Africa. I have been looking for some fellow SA cubers to chat and share with. I am fairly new to the art of cubing and would love to join you guys. I also live in Johannesburg.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2013)

DonnyStar said:


> @ theAwesomeAlex
> Cape town is a beautiful place. My home town. I could've shown you the good spots, unfortunately, I, like most other business oriented Africans, had to move to Johannesburg for better career oppotunities. If you're on safari I would have to guess that you're in the kruger national park. Very nice there. Its the only place in south africa that looks anything like what the rest of the world thinks south africa looks like. Let us know if you and your family come up to Johanessburg. Keep safe out there, those lions aren't the hand reared house cats that you guys throw pebbles at when the zookeeper isn't looking. These things here eat first and ask second. My mothers van was overturned by elephants, and my uncle was eaten by a crocodile in botswana.


Wow, your family really doesn't understand that you should keep away from dangerous animals, do they? :fp (sorry, couldn't resist)



qqwref said:


> ...Also, you could always ask around (especially among European delegates) - someone may be interested enough to pay their own way, spend some extra time in the country, and call it a vacation......You could hold some unofficial competitions (which do not require a delegate) to get a feel for it, but when you do a real one you will probably need someone from the outside.



I cannot make any promise, but I have been looking to go to Africa in the "not too far future". I wouldn't mind spending some time for this, but I don't know how far you guys already are.
Benefits: I am Dutch, so I somewhat speak the language and I live in the same timezone (strangely enough). I also have plenty of experience with competitions everywhere around the world
Negatives: I am not technically a delegate, but I think if I would talk with Ron van Bruchem about this we could come to an agreement.

But as mentioned before, you should first:
1) Create a local community. Meaning a group of people that would actually come to a competition and preferably could interest others to come as well. Of course it would be more interesting if this community was interested in more than just 3x3x3 because a comp with 10 people and 1 round of 333 is just finished in an hour and not interesting for anyone to come over.
2) Organise a couple of cube meetings and see who would be capable of organising (part of) an official event
3) Contact the WCA and/or me to talk things over when you are ready with the above 2 and would like to start making things official


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 26, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> I cannot make any promise, but I have been looking to go to Africa in the "not too far future". I wouldn't mind spending some time for this, but I don't know how far you guys already are.
> Benefits: I am Dutch, so I somewhat speak the language and I live in the same timezone (strangely enough). I also have plenty of experience with competitions everywhere around the world


This sounds pretty amazing. I would definitely go for sure. There are several cubers in South Africa, restricted by a vast 7000km radius to the nearest competition.
Also, hardly anyone cannot speak English


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> This sounds pretty amazing. I would definitely go for sure. There are several cubers in South Africa, restricted by a vast 7000km radius to the nearest competition.
> Also, hardly anyone cannot speak English


I am looking forward to receive the PM to make this happen


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2013)

Update: 1 week later I haven't heard a single thing from South Africa. Both Anders and me are interested in helping but this should be coming from inside and it doesn't seem there is anything going on. 

So guys and girls from South Africa: If you want to get a WCA competition we are willing to help. Contact us with your plans


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 8, 2013)

Update 2: Almost another week later Anders and I have infiltrated the SCSAFBG (SpeedCube South African FaceBook Group). Just because we are now posting and discussing in there doesn't mean we can't talk here as well


----------



## StephenC (Aug 8, 2013)

Should we try to post what we have discussed so far in this thread?


----------



## christocuboid (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi I'm Christo du Venage. I've been part of SCSA from the start and Donny is the one who taught me how to do the 3x3. Don and I have been talking and trying to get a date that will suit most of the cubers we know of. The 11th of January 2014 seems to be the best date. Are there any objections or comments on the proposed date?


----------



## Mikel (Aug 30, 2013)

How is the competition organizing going?


----------



## christocuboid (Aug 30, 2013)

The date is set for the 11th of January 2014. The venue, timers and displays are organized. So things are falling into place. Still need to know how many people will be attending so that we can start the final arrangements.


----------



## Cube5r (Oct 16, 2013)

*I want to attend the comp*



DonnyStar said:


> Any more South Africans out there?



Hi"I'm from Freestate and i'm 17 I'm new at the site and, been cubing 3 months with my friend and we now getting times around 25sec, we've been trying find other cubers. so we happy to have found u guys, please we'd like to attend the comp also, so you can count us in also. theres a lot to talk about, please drop me an email if there is something you'd like to tell us, mandlaphizondogmail.com.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm American, but I live in South Africa atm. I'm in Midrand and am Very interested in going to the comp any news on a venue yet?


----------



## christocuboid (Oct 17, 2013)

Alot of progress has happend with the organizing. Please feel free to email me [email protected] or Donovan [email protected] for any further questions.


----------



## anders (Oct 18, 2013)

christocuboid said:


> Alot of progress has happend with the organizing. Please feel free to email me [email protected] or Donovan [email protected] for any further questions.



Good to hear!


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 17, 2013)

A location has been selected for the South African Open 2014. Join the Speedcube South Africa Facebook group for more information.


----------



## Cubedagger (Jan 1, 2014)

Finally, I've found some other south african speedcubers! Was starting to think myself and a friend from school were the only ones. I'm from durban, I started nearly two months ago and I just hit my first sub-20 solve today, averaging about 30-35. Does anyone here think it would be a good idea to open a south african speedcube shop? All my times have been with a rubiks v2 storebought because its such a hassle to ship from overseas!


----------



## anders (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool. It would be great if you could join the competition in Johannesburg on 11 January. It will be epic:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SouthAfricaOpen2014


South Africa cube resoruces:

Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/speedcube.southafrica/
Webshop: http://www.speedcubes.co.za/


----------



## jossipepe (May 5, 2014)

Yo yo yo. Was also wondering about SA cubers.
Live in JHB. Started cubing Jan this year, ave is around 45s with a PB of 28.65s using CFOP but i'm still learning....got about 17 OLL's left to learn 
Also got a friend in JHB with similar times who is keen to join up with a community here.
I will check out the FB page.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 5, 2014)

Your learning pretty fast if you only have 17 left. There is going to be an unofficial competition in Guateng coming up if your looking to meet up, invite your friend, information is on the FB page.


----------



## SACuber (Aug 3, 2014)

*Cuber*

Hey I am a Cuber from the Western Cape and it is really hard to find SA cubers
So I am glad that I found this post.

SACuber


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 3, 2014)

SACuber said:


> Hey I am a Cuber from the Western Cape and it is really hard to find SA cubers
> So I am glad that I found this post.
> 
> SACuber


Welcome, Most of our discussion is here, a lot of it is just people talking about their times, but it is the first place upcoming competitions are posted.


----------



## DonnyStar (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for keeping this thread alive guys.

Here's some links to the South African Speedcube Community:

facebook group: http://www.facebook.com/groups/speedcube.southafrica 
local forum: http://speedcubes.co.za/forum/entry/signin 
youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2lfWjV8R0g31xostx5ihIw


----------



## superbrick (Nov 24, 2014)

*SA cubing*



DonnyStar said:


> Hi, My name is DonnyStar
> 
> I am a cuber from Johannesburg, South Africa. I am searching the web for all South African Cubers living inside or outside South Africa.
> 
> ...



Hello, I would like to also join your group as i am also a speed cuber in SA. Please can I conntact you on email.


----------



## Funky Bunch (Nov 24, 2014)

Me too please. Problem though, I dont have facebook. 

Still very new to speedcubing, ie I dont even have a speed cube. Picked up my 'Rubik' brand cube yesterday and it was all stiff and crunchy. Decided its time to get into the faster game.


----------



## DonnyStar (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey guys

Our facebook group is called Speedcube South Africa. you should find it by searching
Posts with email addresses usually get removed from here. but if you're fast enough, my email is [email protected]

Also if you're in Cape Town, I hope to see you this Sunday at the first competition in the Western Cape.
Look up the Cape Town 2014 competition on the WCA website

Happy Cubing,
Don


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 15, 2015)

*Pops Toys Summer 2015*

Hey. For any South Africans who stumble on this thread, there's another official competition coming up.

The Pops Toys Summer 2015 will be held in in Benoni, Johannesburg on 21 Feb 2015

Registration is here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PopsToysSummer2015

More details are here: http://www.popstoys.co.za/index.php?id_cms=21&controller=cms







Join our facebook group if you have any questions: https://www.facebook.com/groups/speedcube.southafrica/


----------



## DonnyStar (Jun 8, 2015)

Next comp in South Africa will be on the 27th of June at the University of Pretoria

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TuksWinter2015

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3OH, Mega, Pyra and Skewb


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 17, 2015)

It's nice to see you guys get comps, I was theawesomealex on page 3 of the thread lol.


----------



## DonnyStar (Feb 17, 2016)

The African Cubing Association is now an officially recognised WCA organisation.
Latest Results and upcoming WCA comps in Africa


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 11, 2018)

Well I wish I was old enough to join this in 2012 but I was 9 sooo yeahh.. anyway I think we definitely need more comps. In Johannesburg as well as Cape Town. I would honestly love to help organise as much as possible for a 14 year old.


----------

